# 7 month old won't sleep in crib



## geenaleigh (Dec 9, 2008)

HI
I'm new to this site, but I've noticed a lot of people have babies with
sleep difficulties. I was hoping someone would have some ideas for me.
My 7 month old son has never slept very well unless he is being held.
At 5 months we finally got him to fall asleep on his own in his crib in
his own room. Then about a month ago he learned how to stand. Now
when we put him to bed he stands almost instantly and screams. He
does NOT settle down. We have tried letting him CIO, which I HATE,
but this just makes him scream harder for longer. And he cries so hard
he gags. If by some miracle he falls asleep he only stays asleep there
for about 30 min. And it starts all over again.
If we let him sleep in our bed he stays asleep for about 4 hours at a time.
And then wakes up to nurse.
I would keep him in bed with me but I have a bad back which makes it
difficult and he also squirms so much his dad and I don't get much sleep.
Any Suggestions?
Thanks:yawning::yawning::yawning:


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Personally I would have him in my bed and find ways to help my back with pillows or laying differently in bed beside him. I also have a bad back and got ds used to me moving a couple inches away and lying on my back.
I would imagine its also not good for your back to be up every few hours going into his room to soothe him.

Have you tried having his crib in your room?

I tend to think the best place for a baby to go to bed is where EVERYONE gets sleep.


----------



## Gabe'sMummy (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe a co-sleeper crib would be the best solution - I know what you mean about not getting much sleep when co-sleeping. DS (also 7 months) is a right wriggler and always pushes me out the bed wherever I put him he will end up on 'my side'








Or a crib in your room would be good. DS is mostly in a crib in my room sometimes in bed with me if unsettled. He does wake in the night for re-settling or moving once or twice but sometimes sleeps right through xx


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I second the side car idea. That might be a good compromise for you. He may sleep better being near you and you would hopefully get more sleep too.
Good luck to you.

By the way welcome to MDC!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I too recommend the side car - it seems as if it maybe the thing that will help with the sleeping situation, follow your instincts about the CIO if it doesn't feel good to you then don't do it, really listen to what your heart tells you in this instance and it'll all work out fine.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Not getting enough sleep is so hard! For both mama and baby.









I find cosleeping is the best way for everyone to get some sleep. Yeah, it could be a real killer for my back, but it was far better than a crying baby, anyway.







I think the sidecarthingy sound like a really good advice. Then your babe will be very close, but you still have your own space.


----------



## geenaleigh (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Do they have sidecar/co-sleepers for bigger
kids?He weighs 22 pounds. He outgrew his co-sleeper a few months ago. Which is why he initially ended up in his crib. Our bedroom is too small to fit his
crib or I would do that.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Can his crib fit as a sidecar to your bed in your room? What size bed do you have?
We used DD's crib and hooked it to our bed and took off one side of her crib so that its just an extention of our bed. We love it and it really helps all of us get more sleep at least for a little while. She starts off in her crib and rolls over to me when she wants to nurse, when she falls back asleep I slide her back into her crib and off to sleep I go again







I have pictures of what it looks like if you would like to see.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Welcome to MDC! I think you will like it here!

I think your baby is telling you he would like to try "family bed." You and he will both love snuggling together all night long, and best of all, you will get some blessed sleep!

The other posters have some great practical suggestions about handling your back issues and the wriggling.

Here is an article on family bed to get you started.

https://www.mothering.com/articles/n...bed-side1.html

https://www.mothering.com/articles/n...amily-bed.html


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=624394

Oh wow, there is a whole sticky of articles on the family bed and cio right here on the sleep forum!







: Seven months of age is prime time for separation anxiety, so maybe some of those articles will address that.

But between you and me -- I would focus on the great sleep and cuddling and forget the rest except as background information.


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

Lots of great suggestions on her from knowledgeable moms! Can I just add that my daughter, in her 19 months, has had similar problems and they've all proven to be mere phases. That might be the number one thing that I'd convey to any first-time moms in my experience so far: problems pass. So whatever is troubling your little one now is bound not to in the future. Till, then there have been some great tips offered so far!


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

if you can't fit the crib in your room and he's outgrown the sidecar, can you get a bigger bed? then you all have more room and better sleep


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
if you can't fit the crib in your room and he's outgrown the sidecar, can you get a bigger bed? then you all have more room and better sleep









i second this. We are in a FULL bed! So we had the 5 week old and sometimes our 4 yr old (depending on what she wants), me and DH! LOL...we are getting a king within the next month or so.


----------



## geenaleigh (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and articles.
We tried putting his crib in our bedroom but it didn't fit as
a sidecar very well and I was afraid it was unsafe. so we
are just keeping him in our bed until we think of something
else. If we could afford a bigger mattress we would do that.
but right now it's not possible. Oh well. At least this way
we're all close and warm on these cold winter nights.







:
thanks again for all the support!


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

What about picking up a cheap twin sized bed on Craigslist or the like and wedging it tightly between your bed and the wall? So the wall serves as a bed rail so to speak. If you have room for a bigger bed, that might work. You could also put your mattress on the floor and his crib mattress on the floor next to you.

We did do three in a full sized bed for 11 months plus two cats and it was a tight squeeze.

Good luck!


----------

